# Couple Of Hundred Pouches Marked Out



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I needed to markout some pouches on a hide. After trying all kinds of leather over the years, Stingray,Roo,Shark,Goat, Elk, Horse,Deer,Moose etc,in my opinion nothing beats a nice piece of ( regular temper ) 4 - 4.5 ounce sueded Pigskin. Next to that a similar weight piece of cowhide is also a favorite. Here's what a few hundred look like before being cut up and formed. LOVE THIS STUFF! Flatband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

d a m n ! do you take those scissors to it or a long paper cutter ? gotta love the hobby to have that many to cut out .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the scissors on these hides. I keep the paper cutter for the rubber. Got more control with the scissors. I cut them at work between errands. Nice to get paid for your hobby! Flatband


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like hand strengthening to me. Go muskles!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That looks like a great piece of hide. I'll be shooting some of your pouches tomorrow.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I was shooting one of your pouches today, good stuff!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whew! Lots of work there. You're right though, that pigskin is nice. Tough, too.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wowzers, you've gone completely hog wild. Will get some of those for sure. Happy cutting to ya.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

So that's what happened to Arnold Ziffel.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Save some strength for the leather I sent you! Should be getting that package any second now!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

wow thats a lot, how long does each pouch last with a moderately powerful band set.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Depending upon the temper BB, I still have pouches that have well over 2000 shots on them. Naturally the stiffer and thicker the longer they last. Formed pouches will not keep the form forever. The cup or cups become very shallow the longer they are in use. That is with any leather. I like a semi stiff temper running at around 4- 5 ounce leather weight. Vegetable tanned leather can be very stiff and keeps it's form for quite awhile. Saddle Skirting leather (from Cowhide) is another long lasting full grain leather. It is heavier then most leathers usually running at around 7-9 ounce. Leather is a whole subject on it's own. I'm still learning every day. Flatband


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats a lot of pouches Gary!








I always seem to make new pouches rather than reusing my old pouches from my 'used band set collection pile'
But i agree, Pig leather feels great!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Gary... no inch left behind


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Mr.E- I use every bit I can. After I square it off,whatever doesn't make the standard pouch size ,is cut down into a smaller different design. Waste as little as possible Bud! Flatband


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! I never seem to be able to find pig skin that thick! Guess I don't make the cut


----------

